# connectify.me help



## chris (Mar 1, 2012)

I brought defy plus. I don't have 3 G in our area. I want internet on my mobile. I was thinking connecting USB to computer will get internet on mobile.

I installed connectify.me software on dell laptop. But i am getting error



> Could not stop/start hotspot because of invalid settings?: Wi-Fi disabled. Press Fn+F2 to enable to move your Wi-Fi's toggle switch to on.



*flashweb.in/tmp/wifi_connectify.jpg

I tried enable/disable by right clicking "Wireless Network Connection" adapter.

Any idea how to enable Wi-Fi ?

Is there any other easy way to get internet on my mobile ?


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 1, 2012)

there will be a wireless key in function keys.. check it..( with wireless symbol). use it with func key to enable..  but the way u did also should work..  is this the first time u r connecting to any wifi.. then please check for drivers, its properly installed or not..


----------



## Soumik (Mar 1, 2012)

I am using connectify me. I dont manually go to network settings and enable it. I use the hardware wifi toggle keys on my laptop and then start connectify. It shares without any problem. Try reinstalling the driver if ur hardware toggle keys dont fix it.
btw... dont forget to click the refresh button on connectify after each try. It doesnt pick up automatically most of the times for me.


----------



## chris (Mar 2, 2012)

I got it working. There was a hardware toggle switch on right side of the laptop. Never used Wi-Fi on it, so never used it before.

Now internet come to my desktop, then to laptop > connectify.me

I want to use connectify.me on my pc. If i get a USB wireless Adaptor, it will work ?

Netgear N150 Wireless WNA1100 Usb Adaptor (Black)

Will it affect existing network ? Currently net from DSL modem come to my PC, then shared to other PC on network (2 LAN cards on my pc).


----------



## asingh (May 16, 2012)

Connectivy works on an external adapter.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I use connectify-me in xp to connect an android tab(funbook)

when I tried it says connected but unable to browse from the tab


----------



## chris (Jun 1, 2012)

Try installing. I think it need Windows 7 to work.


----------



## hapdtop (Jun 1, 2012)

What is this error 
*i.imgur.com/adtCM.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 1, 2012)

@Cris, Nope it works on Win XP too. I'm using it on my Office's Dell Vostro 1015.


----------



## chris (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know the error. 

If you are using free version, keep hotspot name default. You need to pay to change hotspot name.


----------

